# What none GW item can you not do without?



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

What do you use for 40k that isnt produced by GW and you couldnt live without?
pictures would be cool too

for me i think it has to be my dremmel, its a must have for removing big chunks of resin from FW stuff,plus makes pinning a dream.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

My box of modelling knives, I brought them cheap years ago and they've got every shape imaginable represented plus a sharpening stone- wonderful things.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

My painting station, i made it years ago out of some particle board, a 2x4, a piece of a baseboard, some random metal and a flourecent light fixture. I have the light above the station so i have some great light to work with all the time. (Ill try to get a picture)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

My airbrush, the GW product sucks.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

A simple pair of tweezers and a pretty standard file has no end to their usefulness.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

My clippers. GW makes clippers too, but theirs suck.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

my kolinsky sable brushes, i can't be doing with the gw ones although the gw ones now make good when completing the shittiest task that i wouldn't want to ruin a good brush for.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

A Dremmel for me also..Resin is a breeze with one of these baby's at hand.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dice, game table, tape measure, scenery, x-acto knife, files, clippers, snips, cup of water, paper towels, super glue and beer.

Yup, bout sums it up.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

My clippers - $8 and have lasted well I think 5-6 years now, I've lost count it's been that long!

Though not do without would be my big blue dice!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

all my tools, all my dice, all my sprays, all my paints (except washes)


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Dice, game table, tape measure, scenery, x-acto knife, files, clippers, snips, cup of water, paper towels, super glue and beer.
> 
> Yup, bout sums it up.


^ This.
+ Dremel (had one longer than GW have had a AU presence.)

Although I dread to think what a GW beer would be like.

Overpriced and lite?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Money.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Beer.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

would have to be my a10 scalpel...and my girlfriend, who is kind enough to put up with all my hobby-based nonsense! :grin:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> ...and my girlfriend, who is kind enough to put up with all my hobby-based nonsense! :grin:


Replace girlfriend with wife and that would be mine. Mighty puddy is one that hasn't been mentioned. Or any 2 part epoxy that doesn't cost $15 per tiny tiny tube.

woog out!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My sculpting tools, 99p tape measure and my collection of random dice accumalated over the years.


> Although I dread to think what a GW beer would be like.


Many years ago mid 90's I think the staff were given Bugmans curry beer for christmas it was revolting, Although the 2 cases I ended up with were awesome for party games as a punishment drink:grin:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

my gaming boards, Home made senary(tho there are a few LOTR GW terrain) as well as my all important tape mesure. I love the thing....except the times it draw blood from me


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dremel, and my new favourite toy is a pot of cocktail sticks. You can use the sticks for paint stirrers, and blu-tack your models on top to hold them whilst painting, it's a multi-purpose wonder!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Goreshade the Cursed's legs (from Privateer press).

Formed the basis of my:
Archon conversion
Asurman Conversion
Nightlords Chaos Lord Conversion
Chaos Champion for WHFB
Yriel conversion
(With some mega filing) Vect conversion.

Damn, I like those legs.


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

My tape measure, its a black and decker electric retracting and extending model, it may not be practical, but its freakin' cool!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Simply put ... my dice that I use for seeing who goes first ... Here is a pic with other shit in there so you can gauge the actual size. Off to the right of the one you can see a GW artillery die he he he









Before anyone else says it ... I am INDEED compensating, half an inch more I'd be a man ... half an inch less I'd be a woman.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

My reading glasses. Great for painting (didn't used to need 'em, but now...) ad assemblong models. And my brain. Not really needed to play GW's games, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

My laptop is easily my favorite non-GW device. I love to listen to music whenever I paint, model, or play and I use it as a source for solving rule disputes too. I've always been a computer junkie and that has translated over to 40k pretty easily.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Aside from my dremel which alot of people have said and is by far and away the best tool ever created, it has to be the precision poly cement:

http://www.relishmodels.co.uk/humbrol-precision-poly-cement-14ml.html

It has a long tiny metal tube that the glue comes out of giving you max precision. Can't stand the GW stuff, goes everywhere and is horrendously overpriced.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

chromedog said:


> ^ This.
> + Dremel (had one longer than GW have had a AU presence.)
> 
> Although I dread to think what a GW beer would be like.
> ...


Go to WHW and ask for bugman's... it might be a very long way for you, and its not that special a beer but its GW nonetheless. Personally I just think they get in a standard one and replace the name on the card...

I only really have 2 items that are non-GW, my super-glue is massively important and is so much better then GWs (would use non-GW poly but there's nowhere close to buy it) but the 1 thing I need above all else that GW just dont do is my WFB charge arc indicator... thank you Inquisition for giving it me free


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, I've had Bugmans. Whilst in WHW.

You're right. It IS nothing special. 
There are a few English beers that I quite like - but that will never be one of them.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

My KR multicase,:victory: the hinges on my gw case broke because they are made from cheap and nasty plastics.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

plumbers putty, it is endless ly use full when painting and modeling!:grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Aside from my dremel which alot of people have said and is by far and away the best tool ever created, it has to be the precision poly cement:
> 
> http://www.relishmodels.co.uk/humbrol-precision-poly-cement-14ml.html


I've seen that stuff around a few times on shopping excursions. I've never picked any up as i didn't know if it was worth the extra, but i'll have to give it a shot next time.

I'm not sure if anyone said desk lamp yet, but that's another piece of kit i couldn't go without. 50p from a car boot sale too :victory:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Apoxie sculpt and foam, because without them, I wouldn't have made a Hierophant!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The Brushes-there eally good


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Aside from my dremel which alot of people have said and is by far and away the best tool ever created, it has to be the precision poly cement


i remember when the GW poly cement used to have an applicator like that *le sigh* what changed? the new bottle is incredibly irritating. may have to pick up some of that...thanks for the link! :grin:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

My Tamiya plastic glue. Nothing special about the glue itself, but it comes in a little bottle with an applicator brush on the underside of the lid so it's easy to control how much glue you apply to a model, unlike the shitty bottle GW sell their plastic glue in, where you squeeze and out comes too much, ruining your model.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Appropriately sized dice, rather than the absurdly small ones that GW sells. Although I love the free chaos dice that are given out for free at GW store birthdays.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Most of my hobby stuff is old as sin but works great.. files/vice/magnifying glass (yes my eyes are bad)...


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Tu_shan82...:goodpost:

I used Testors modeling glue, the black bottle with the metal tiny tube that allows you to put glue with precesion and the regular tubs of glue for other models... and Zap Gap...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

a table to play on, my mind, D10 wound counters and my D6's they're orange :biggrin:


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Gale Force 9 tac template. It's got a 6" side, a 4" side, and a 2" side.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Gotta be the DICE, they have got me out so much trouble in the past.


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

My kit of over a dozen various file shapes and sizes. It's been great for removing any excess without damaging the model.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Hobby knife and cutters; can't stand the GW ones, and Galeforce 9 makes some of the best gaming aids out there...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree .... the Galeforce flat ***** and hobby drill I bought are great. I like the Exacto blades for hobby knives though.


----------



## kickthetv643 (Aug 20, 2010)

tamiya and vallejo paints, ebay for the bargins and monster energy drinks.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

My apologies baron


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

don_mondo said:


> Gale Force 9 tac template. It's got a 6" side, a 4" side, and a 2" side.


Forgot to add this one in my post.
It also has a 1" side. For minimum spacing unless you are assaulting.
And the multi-template.
And the vehicle damage counters.
And Infantry counters.

But not GF9 scenics (I'm not a complete GF9 whore). I just use the model railway stuff as it IS the same stuff only packaged in larger amounts for less.


----------

